# Obola Vaccine will be Worse than disease (again)



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Despite the truths in this, there is no doubt about what is happening to the africans - good notes, but not the whole story.

Watch Out: Genetically Engineered Ebola Vaccine | The Daily Sheeple

Thought this was an interesting read. The "cover story excuses" reminded me of some "pro" kindergardner teachers I have vetched with here:

"As everyone should know by now, the Ebola vaccines under development have never been tested on a wide range of human beings. The clinical trials have used small numbers of people.

This is a huge red flag.

When the Ebola vaccine is released, you can be sure that severe injuries and deaths will be explained away.

"He already had a latent case of Ebola disease. We didn't know that. He died from the disease, not the vaccine."

"It was a bad batch. The batch was small. It's been confiscated. We're sure the vaccine is safe."

"He had an undiagnosed and undiscovered severe immune-deficiency, which would have killed him in short order&#8230;"

If there is good news here, it's the fact that many eyeballs will be focused on the Ebola vaccine. I'm not talking about government researchers or researchers for vaccine manufacturers.

I'm talking about independent investigators and private citizens who already know about the dangers of vaccines.

They will form their own informal reporting system

- See more at: Watch Out: Genetically Engineered Ebola Vaccine | The Daily Sheeple


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Sorry, Oddapple, but that story is so full of holes I can't even begin to respond. I don't want to start an argument, but let me just say that IMHO if a safe vaccine for Ebola can be developed, that would be wonderful. I don't care if drug companies make money on it. I would just like to see people spared the horror of death by Ebola. As a nurse in a hospital, let me also say that if Ebola were to become widespread and if a vaccine was available, you better believe I'd be in line for the vaccine before taking care of Ebola patients.


----------

